# Can someone post a price for this....



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

No but I just paid $191 for a U5168. Which is a 200 amp 8/16 with feed thru lugs. Nice unit.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Amozon has it for $344. You should look at the one I mentioned. It is a nice setup.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder what happened to the Milbank guy..?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Thanks guys :laughing:


Take it in trade? 

Customer supplied material? 

Ebay?

CraigsList "free" ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

telsa said:


> Take it in trade?
> 
> Customer supplied material?
> 
> ...


I bought it at the supplyhouse, I think they nailed me good...:no:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> I wonder what happened to the Milbank guy..?


You mean @Milbank_Ryan ?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My supply house lists it for $347.22.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Amozon has it for $344. You should look at the one I mentioned. It is a nice setup.


Does it ship for free?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Does it ship for free?


My house stocks it. so yes.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

black dog said:


> it's a 200 amp meter main type 3r....


$375-$400


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

120/208 said:


> $375-$400


Why do you think the same thing with an 8/16 and feed thru is half price?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Harry, do you honestly think the Milbank guy is going to give away pricing information that will undermine their distribution channels?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Harry, do you honestly think the Milbank guy is going to give away pricing information that will undermine their distribution channels?


He could give list prices.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> He could give list prices.


Which are meaningless unless we're talking about cars or Stihl chainsaws.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Why do you think the same thing with an 8/16 and feed thru is half price?


What do you mean?:001_huh:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.milbankworks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/5168_6-13_Web.pdf

This is what I use all the time. $190


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

So for some reason I stopped getting email notifications when new topics/threads are posted in this subforum... anyone know why that might be?

Anyway, list prices can be found here:

General Products Price List

I doubt these will be particularly helpful to anyone, because your local distributor has access to much better pricing.


----------

